# What Bow do you shoot?



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Just wonderin what bows everyone here shoots.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

AM 35 and a vantage x8, gonna be adding a katera and a VE within the next year


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mathews SwitchbackXT. This spring I am getting either a Prestige, or one of Mathews new target bows they are coming out with..


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*Mathews*

It's in the sig!!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

2008 Bowtech Guardian!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

08 Bowtech General


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

and AM 32 for huntin, 38ultra for indoor, and the 737 for huntin and field


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

hoytarchery7 said:


> and AM 32 for huntin, 38ultra for indoor, and the 737 for huntin and field


wow i could mabey afford one and a half of those bows right now 
i soot a phoenix 34 form parker


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

APA blackmamba2


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Selfbows and backed bows of my own make.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine's in my signature and everything else for it.


----------



## chaosboy (Sep 30, 2009)

PSE Chaos


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Athens Accomplice 34


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i shoot a franken bow 
08 Hoyt UE 
09 spiral X cams


----------



## LimbsaverKeenan (Dec 2, 2008)

its in the signature. ive got a bow maddness xl on the way too.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Hoyt Vectrix 60# 26"

Planning on getting into trad with a Hoyt Dorado soon though.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

sig


----------



## ILBowhunter22 (Sep 10, 2009)

wow you guys are lucky. I wish i could afford those bows. I shoot a diamond the edge.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ILBowhunter22 said:


> wow you guys are lucky. I wish i could afford those bows. I shoot a diamond the edge.


I killed a few rabbits with an Edge about 2 years ago. Some of the best hunters use bows that are 10 years old and broadheads that aren't made anymore. Use what you have the best you can and ignore the flashy ads in archery magazines.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

it doesn't matter what bow you have, its how the shooter handles the equipment


----------



## dracer173 (Jan 26, 2009)

Diamond Nitrous


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*Alien x*


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Constitution target, Ally hunting


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

mission eliminator, cant get any better in my opinion


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PSE X-force Omen. 28" 67# 380 grain arrow @ 331fps 90ft-lbs KE


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

We are a *Hoyt* / *Matthews* / *Martin* family. :wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1055376412&postcount=9

You can see our stable right here ^


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bear Odyssey 2 but soon to be a Hoyt TurboHawk


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> I killed a few rabbits with an Edge about 2 years ago. Some of the best hunters use bows that are 10 years old and broadheads that aren't made anymore. Use what you have the best you can and ignore the flashy ads in archery magazines.


But the flashy magazine ads are too much to resist.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Admiral and Captain by bowtech


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Athens Accomplice 34


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

ive shot many and as of now i have a pse mach12 along with a oneida BE


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

s4 scepter


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Hoyt Vulcan


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

These are mine:

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk231/dragonsheart1004/Archery/Bows/DelsStable.jpg

I shoot these from them:

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk231/dragonsheart1004/S5003859.jpg

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk231/dragonsheart1004/S5003850.jpg


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry, wrong forum, my bad!


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

that sure is a pretty alien sir.

'06 reflex highlander
ive got everything svl makes on it haha
goldtip xts
truglo micro
muzzy zeroeffect
slicktricksssssssssssssssssssss
custom strings


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

check my sig :thumb:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I shoot a green and silver one... and a camo one.... 




 I shoot a Hoyt Pro-Elite at the time... and a converted cam 1/2 2003 Supertec


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

'08 Hoyt Katera


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i have an 09 x force gx an 07 bowtech constitution and im buy a mathews apex also


----------



## doublemiss (Jul 24, 2009)

i have the best.. which is a guardian. but i would like a dxt lol


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

09 Hoyt superhawk.


----------



## moose1414 (Oct 27, 2009)

i am looking at the chaos for my eight year old daughter would u recomend


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

moose1414 said:


> i am looking at the chaos for my eight year old daughter would u recomend


It seems to be a pretty good youth bow. I had a Mathews Ignition and i loved it! it was pretty fast and was ver quiet and accurrate.


----------



## kalebfondren (Oct 26, 2009)

*Mission*

Mission Eliminator II


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

moose1414 said:


> i am looking at the chaos for my eight year old daughter would u recomend


I know a kid who shoots one with much success. It is very light, and he seams to like it a lot.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

mathews mustang and an apex 7 is on the way


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

I shoot an Athens Accomplice... Very nice bow


----------



## whacum&stackum (Sep 1, 2009)

05 bowtech allegiance


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

bear element


----------

